# Aurora vs Re-issue Differences



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I think this would be a great resource to have a sticky but will need everyones help to build the thread.

If you have an original Aurora kit and then a re-issue of the same kit and it has differences...ie. Superman with head change, post the Aurora pics and then the re-issue pics. Explain what the differences are so we can see and understand the differences more clearly.

Denis just showed an original Aurora Godzilla Go Cart and then a re-issue of the Polar Lights "Go-Cart" version...great info. 
(Denis - please add that info with pics to this thread)

I'll start - Frankenstein

Original first issue base has this marking underneath:









Then it was changed (adding 1961 Universal Pictures Co. Inc) to this but still Aurora at this point:









And here is the most recent Revell re-issue base underneath:










There may be more differences (like the color of the plastic, etc) but at least you can identify what to look for on Frankenstein to see what version it really is.

MMM


MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

This is a difficult scheme to quantify, MMM, even though I've always hoped there'd be some sort of chart or site that distinguished reissues from Aurora originals too. The Revell Frankenstein which you've used would probably not be mistaken for an original because it has the Revell markings on the base, and the same could be said for all the Monogram and Revel reissues, so describing and photographing each and every R/M reissue, glow, non-glow, Luminator, etc, might not be necessary, as they all say Monogram or Revell on the base. But mixing the parts from that Revell Frank. with an original Aurora base would be possible, and the fraud might be spotted if we knew all possible colours for Revell or Monogram reissues, and what colours all Aurora originals were! Complicated...and perhaps unknowable.

Godzilla's Gocart was an easier case as someone had added parts distinguishable as Polar Lights, due to PL's addition of extra details, to an original Aurora chassis. But if parts which PL hadn't changed were added, only the plastic colour might help. Another example, the Cinemodels Forgotten Prisoner has Aurora on the base, so that too could be used to swindle potential buyers. We know the Cinemodels FP was light grey, but do we know all the plastic colours of the original Aurora issues? It's going to take a wide-ranging survey for each kit just to learn all the colours of plastic, both for all original issues, and all reissues.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Since you're talking about the Aurora FRANKENSTEIN kit... the original Aurora did *not *come with the peice for the *belt knot*. FRANKENSTEIN has the rope belt but the belt knot was added later. I don't believe this was added until they started doing the Glow-In-The-Dark kits. It's the same piece as used in the WOLF MAN kit. So, it's still a part of the Aurora line but it's not in the earlier runs.

- GJS


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You guys are right...Over the years I've learned that the Colors are different from Country to Country If it was a limited run or a cancelled run (due to poor sales etc) then the color is usually one basic color , like the Orange plastic in the Original Godzillas go cart...









The most Obvious difference between the Original GGC and the polar Lights is the addition of the Parachute Strap on his right side...
Here is a picture of an original










And here is one with the obvious Polar Lights additional straps










Most of the Aurora Monster kits have been repopped from the Original moulds but the Logos on the underside of the base reflect the producing company's logo as previously pointed out.

Denis:wave:


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I'll start - Frankenstein
> 
> Original first issue base has this marking underneath:
> 
> ...


This is incorrect,the mold was not changed, there was two frankenstein molds(you can see evidence in the photos as the location of the ejector pins above the aurora logo)you can find both bases in all aurora kits even through the glow series!

BRIAN


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

When Monogram issued the Luminator monsters they removed all part numbers from the parts themselves and polished the molds.An example would be the black dracula parts,original aurora will have a number on the inside reissues will not.
Lots of differences in the polar lights reissues, one example is the addams house has a different woodgrain then an aurora.

BRIAN


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

1bluegtx said:


> Lots of differences in the polar lights reissues, one example is the addams house has a different woodgrain then an aurora.
> 
> BRIAN


Thats because it isn't a reissue per se. The mold for the Addams Family house is all new.

There are differences between the new mold Hunchback and the original. The wood grain on the base, especially on the edges of the pedestal, is better on the original, and some of the details on his face are in different positions or are just different. A wart or bump is one one cheek on the original and the other cheek on the remake.

NEW mold kits: Hunchback, Witch, Bride, monster rods, Addams Family House, Munsters Living Room, Dr. Jekyll, MotM Creature, Monster Scenes, Lost in Space Robot, Cyclops, Spindrift, Voyager, Confederate Raider, Black Bears, Bison, Rodan, Ghidorah. There are probably others...

Original Aurora molds: Godzilla, Kong, Frankenstein, Dracula, Mummy, Wolfman, Creature, Forgotten Prisoner, Mummy, Alfred E Neuman, Flying Sub, Invaders UFO, Wolfpack U Boat, USS Enterprise 1/400, Sopwith Camel, Fokker DVII, SE.5A, Ford GT40, Astin Martin, Panther Tank, Sherman Tank. Again I am sure there are others.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

If there were two molds, one had to be done first and I believe the one without the Universal license was done first. Both could have been used but there was a correction made for licensing.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Good on you for starting this thread MMM.:wave:
Good info so far. 
Any chance of someone putting up happy snaps of stuff like closeups of AFHH parts to show texture differences? I could be wrong but I think the BOF bandages had differences too?
In these cases pics would help immensely IMHO...

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have build ups of both an original and repro Hunchback and can take pictures of those differences


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That'd be great David!
I think it would be much better to show the differences rather than just describe them.

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

mcdougall said:


> You guys are right...Over the years I've learned that the Colors are different from Country to Country If it was a limited run or a cancelled run (due to poor sales etc) then the color is usually one basic color , like the Orange plastic in the Original Godzillas go cart...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And most of those were lemon yellow and Green. My bro in law has an Yellow- Orange (or is it Orange Yellow?) version just like yours! His also is painted so not sure what shade of green was used. Do you think the yellow- orange might be a Canadian shade?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ok that was easy. I had the two kits handy. The photos are not the best; it's dark here this morning with Tropical Storm Isaac looming... But, I think, you get the idea:

This is an original Aurora Hunchback of Notre Dame that I built as a kid in the early 70s. It's the only one of my monster kits to have survived; and I still have the somewhat battered square "glow" box he came in. The model was molded in brown plastic with the usual glow parts. I found the model a couple of years ago, stripped it down to bare plastic, and rebuilt and repainted him. The kit is 100% original with the exception of a portion of one of the iron rings, which had to be rebuilt from some plastic rod; curved and cut to fit where a section of the kit part was broken.



















This is the first Polar Lights reissue in tan plastic and a name plate that said "Bell Ringer of Notre Dame" 










There are many minor differences between the original kit and the new mold used for the Polar Lights reissue. None are staggering or really make a huge difference if you buy the remake to flesh out your collection, but its nice to know the differences.

Original Aurora face - note the wart on his chin










The (dusty) Polar Lights face. The chin is different and the wart has moved to his left cheek










The wood grain and board detail on the Aurora pedestal










Compared to the same detail on the Polar Lights copy. Polar Lights has simpler detailing and omits the individual board detail.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Aurora ropes differ from the Polar Lights ropes. The left rope, for example, has a softer bend on the original Aurora kit










The Polar Lights rope has more of a kink










The neck rope in the Aurora kit has different detail, and is shorter and fits tightly. The waist rope differs too.










The Polar Lights version:










The two kits, side by side, seem to have slightly different "sits" to them. I am not sure this has anything to do with the new mold versus the original, or just the way there is some natural slop in the fit of the parts. You can make the arms, head, etc. fit at slightly different angles on both models.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Another kit with differences is the original Aurora Dr. Jekyll and the nice Moebius remake. The Moebius kit molds the labware in clear plastic which was not the case in the original. Also, for some reason, Moebius left out the teeth in Jekyll's mouth on the first run of kits. The later Moebius square box glow kit had the teeth added back to the mold. The way the parts fit together is probably different too, with the Moebius kits having a groove and ledge type joint on the arms, legs and body pieces, versus the old Aurora style pins and holes. Having said that, the Moebius kit fits together quite nicely and is very well done.

The Moebius remake of Superboy has a new/different name plate than the original kit. Without dragging the kits out, one I think says Super Boy and one Superboy reflecting how the character's name has been spelled in the 60s versus today. 

The Polar Lights Hulk and Spiderman remakes are a larger scale than the original kits.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent comparison pics mate!!:thumbsup:
Exactly the kind of stuff collectors need to know.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Good on you for starting this thread MMM.
> Good info so far.
> Any chance of someone putting up happy snaps of stuff like closeups of AFHH parts to show texture differences? I could be wrong but I think the BOF bandages had differences too?
> In these cases pics would help immensely IMHO...
> ...


Well here are the differences in the AFHH and there are many, but very subtle.
The moulds were either retooled or they are alltogether different as you willsee in the wood grains...But first...The Obvious...The Boxes and Instructions;









































































Continued.....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Continued ADFF...



























The Shingles are a little different over the front porch...
Aurora is on the Left hand side in all these pictures...


















The Rooftop:









Small section of rooftop:









Belfry...









Continued>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Continued>>>>>>>>>>
Aurora woodgrain








Polar Lights Woodgrain









PL woodgrain








Aurora woodgrain









Aurora...









Polar Lights










Aurora front steps








Polar Lights Front Steps








Continued>>>>


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

As stated before the Polar Lights stuff are all new tool molds and NOT the original molds. The box arts, instructions, etc. are photo-mechanical reproductions or facsimilies of the originals, but not the originals. The Munsters, Addams Family House, monster rods, etc. are all new tool kits. The only original molds are the ones for Dracula, Frankenstein, the Prisoner, etc. that are owned by Revell.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Continued>>>

Polar Lights









Aurora...









Aurora...









Polar Lights...









The Bases..Aurora on the Right...









The numbers on the PL kit are HUGE...









Compared to the Aurora numbers...









Continued>>>>>


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Different Sprue contact points...
Aurora








Polar Lights...









A Ghost is a Ghost...










I've pointed out a few differences...but on the whole they are both pretty good kits in their own right...









Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> As stated before the Polar Lights stuff are all new tool molds and NOT the original molds. The box arts, instructions, etc. are photo-mechanical reproductions or facsimilies of the originals, but not the originals. The Munsters, Addams Family House, monster rods, etc. are all new tool kits. The only original molds are the ones for Dracula, Frankenstein, the Prisoner, etc. that are owned by Revell.


That wasn't the issue...Chris asked to see the differences, and I simply pointed them out...I know they were new toolings  :wave:
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow!! Once again, superb comparison pics Denis!!:thumbsup:
Personally, if both versions were issued at the same time I'd prefer the Aurora over the P/L version. The detail on the P/L appears a little clinical (for want of a better word) whereas the woodgrain and brickwork on the Aurora looks more natural to me. I had no idea there were so many subtle differences!!
I hope no one thinks I'm disrespecting Tom Lowes retools- if it wasn't for his enthusiasm for Aurora and his committment to giving us a chance to build these great kits at a more realistic price our little niche hobby wouldn't be as popular as it is today IMHO. Hell, we wouldn't have this forum!!
We owe him a lot....

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> That wasn't the issue...Chris asked to see the differences, and I simply pointed them out...I know they were new toolings  :wave:
> Denis


 That's right. I think we all (or at least most of us) know they're complete retools from original kits that were used as patterns.
The main reason I feel this thread's so necessary is so buyers and sellers of builtups and parts can see if they have originals or retools. 
Only 2 kits compared so far and I for one have learned a hell of a lot!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I feel the same about Polar Lights, as you say if it weren't for Tom an Original AFDD would be way out of my price range...and I'm really not a 'rivit' counter (although my last post would indicate so...)...I Absolutely love the Polar Lights AFHH and GLOW version also, which I didn't bother to compare and show the differences because...well...er....um.....IT FREAKIN' GLOWS THAT'S WHY!!! 
Denis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

GREAT info Dave and Denis!:thumbsup: Thanks for sharing those.

This info with pics is PRICELESS!

Lets keep this thread to figures and not vehicles if possible.

BRIAN...I know you are an Aurora enthusiast, please post some comparison pics if you have any. 

I also know that Randy (buzz) has a bunch of Aurora originals...it would be great to see some comparison pics with both the original and re-issues for comparison. He has mentioned that there are also very distinct differences in the crispness of an original compared to a re-issue which has softer detail and much is lost.

MMM


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Fascinating how, when compared to the original, the PL is underdetailed_ except_ for that roof patch, which is OVERdone. Great posts!!!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

What drives me crazy is, on the Mummy's Chariot, some of the detail is missing i because it is a re-pop.


----------

